# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Cialis and your Prostate: Understanding Prostate Issues, Prevention & Treatment

## austinite

*Introduction*

Prostate health in men is often dismissed or overlooked. Lots of folks are working towards healthy blood counts and liver values, but the fact is that your prostate gland is highly affected. This may not be a big deal to you, but a lot of concern will be raised once you understand your prostate's purposes and the negative effects it can cause. Hopefully this article will serve to educate you further, and you'll be able to make a much more informed decision on how you handle your future cycles. 

*What Exactly is the Prostate?*

Opposite of endocrine glands, this is an exocrine gland; such as the liver and adrenal glands. It's part of your reproductive system and it sits just under your bladder. The main reason this gland exists is to enhance the quality of sperm by secreting Prostate Specific Antigen fluids (PSA). The alkaline content in the fluids it produced in ejaculate protects the sperm because vaginal areas are acidic and can damage sperm. All the nerves that affect male erections wrap around the prostate. 

As mentioned earlier, the penile nerves are surrounding the prostate. These are the nerves that control our erections. Another reason to keep a healthy prostate because an unhealthy prostate could damage these nerves, inevitably leading to erectile dysfunction. Furthermore, being an actual muscle, it also controls the force of which your ejaculate content exits. A weak ejaculate would be an indication of a weak muscle. This is a "pumping" type action and it's the reason males feel "good" at the climax point. 

Kind of like the liver, it also acts as a filter to make sure your sperm stays healthy. Toxins can reach the prostate just like anything else, and the prostate will filter these toxins out. This is not only important for the sake of healthy sperm, but overall health as well because if filtration is hindered due to an unhealthy prostate, big complications can occur such as prostate cancer.

Urinary infections are more likely in women than it is in men, but it's still possible and these infections start with an unhealthy prostate. Speaking of urinary issues, the prostate has 2 muscles called the "Sphincter" muscles. These exit to control the release of ejaculate and urine, where it literally turn valves on and off so that they are not released simultaneously. 

So that's your prostate and it's functions. Let's look at how steroids affect your prostate...

*How Anabolic Steroids Negatively Affect Your Prostate*

Earlier we mentioned that the prostate is a muscle. Continuous steroid use will eventually enlarge the prostate, as it would with anything else. This isn't a drastic increase but certainly something to consider if you plan on using anabolic steroids for extended periods. The truth is, as you age, your prostate will get bigger. This is why folks over 40 are always recommended to get it checked periodically. But there are some precautions we can take to delay this process as much as possible. 

Here's a quick study on an athlete that was using anabolic steroids and volunteered himself for this study. Please note that in the medical industry, any use of steroids that is not done under a doctors care is considered abuse. So don't let the word "abuse" scare you as it does not mean he was injecting several grams of anabolic steroids.

_STUDY: PMID: 7529633

_*Steroid abuse in athletes, prostatic enlargement and bladder outflow obstruction.*

*OBJECTIVE:*
To evaluate the effects of exogenous androgenic-anabolic steroids on the human prostate gland.

*SUBJECT AND METHODS:*
A white male athlete, who was routinely using anabolic steroids, volunteered for the study. He was studied during a 15-week period of steroid self-administration. Both objective and subjective parameters were measured, including: prostatic volume (transrectal ultrasound), digital rectal examination, urine flow rate, serum acid phosphatase and prostate specific antigen, symptom scoring for bladder outflow obstruction and other associated symptoms.

*RESULTS:*
During the period of steroid self-administration, prostatic volume increased and urine flow rate decreased. The man also noticed an increase in nocturnal urinary frequency, libido and aggression.

*CONCLUSION:*
In this pilot study, the administration of exogenous androgenic-anabolic steroids has been demonstrated to have profound effects on the human prostate gland, including an increase in prostatic volume, reduction in urine flow rate and an alteration in voiding patterns. These findings warrant further investigation.


Now, some folks might object to some of the side effects from exogenous testosterone , however, the majority of the studies done (all that I have seen) compared endogenous testosterone serum, not exogenous. So they're really not a fair assessment considering your natural production is generally balanced. By balanced, I don't mean that your levels are in range. What I mean is that your body has become accustomed to the level and adapted to operate functionally. In other words, your prostate doesn't really freak out with different natural testosterone levels . 

*What are Signs of Prostate Related Problems*

You can look for certain signs that might indicate either an enlarged prostate and/or other underlying issues and concerns. This is mostly noticeable in your urine. Below you will find a list of common observations you can use to make a decision on whether you need to get your prostate checked:

- Involuntary urination
- Unable to urinate
- Painful urination
- Blood in urine
- Very weak stream
- Waking up several times to urinate

The most common of the symptoms I mentioned above is the weak urine stream. So keep an eye on that. As for a painful urinary experience, you are likely to have some sort of infection. A CBC panel can sometimes identify an infection by observing your White Blood Cell (WBC) levels. If these are out of range, either too high or too low, would indicate that your body is fighting an infection. 

*What is the Process of Testing the Prostate?*

There are several methods used to test the health of your prostate. Your doctor is likely to first order either blood work or a urinalysis. The following are common methods of testing the prostate:

*Prostate Specific Antigen test. (PSA test)*
-- This is done via a blood sample, and can identify abnormalities and cancer. I get this test several times per year.

*Checking urine flow*
-- Simple test of observing flow to see if it's strong, or weak where it would indicate an issue with fow.

*Urinalysis & Urine Culture*
-- A urine sample is analyzed for identifying any traces of blood and to check for infections under a microscope. 

*Cystoscopy*
-- A telescope is used to observe the inside of your bladder.

*Rectal exam*
-- The one we hate the most. Doctor inserts gloved finger in your rectum to feel if prostate is enlarged.

*What Can I do to Prevent or Delay Complications?*

For most of us, if we do in fact have an enlarged prostate, it's more than likely a mild case. Sometimes not noticeable symptoms until it gets worse. But as promised, I'll give you some pointers to either reduce the enlargement and/or prevent and delay it.

- Minimize alcohol and caffeine intake. 
- Avoid antihistamines.
- Don't allow your body temperature to drop.
- Avoid large water intake in one sitting. 

*Supplementations you can use to help with this condition:*

I know lot's of folks, or thousands rather, use Saw Palmetto for reversing an enlarged prostate. Frankly, I don't see anything in saw palmetto that can aid with this condition. There have been both, positive and negative studies. There just isn't enough evidence to conclude its effectiveness. 

CIALIS! Although not over the counter, it's certainly readily available. Cialis is your best friend and will help you maintain a healthy prostate. If your PSA comes back high, Cialis can bring it down in a matter of weeks. It helps relax the muscle, too so it's not stressed or "under pressure". 5 mg a day at least is what I recommend. I personally take 10mg a day. 

I also recommend that you use Nettle Root Extract. This is an herb that can most certainly assist in prostate and urine flow obstruction related issues. For everyday use I recommend 500mg twice daily, for a total of 1 gram per day. In the event that you have any abnormalities, I would double that dose to 2 grams per day total. 

Furthermore on supplementations, I also recommend that you incorporate a minimum of 3 grams of vitamin C daily, 30 mg of zinc and introduce green tea into your daily liquid intake. Following these supplemental guidelines will certainly help with your urine flow and reduce swelling to a degree. If you looked at my supplement protocol, you'll notice that I already use all of these as part of my daily regimen. If you see nettle root missing from my protocol, it's because I drink Tisane tea, which is heavy with nettle. 


*TADALAFIL (CIALIS)* 

Tadalafil (Cialis) has been mentioned quite a bit recently on the forums. This is by far, one of my favorite drugs available today. When we hear of Cialis, generally we think of a pill for erectile dysfunction. This is true, as that was its initial purpose. However, over the years, Cialis has been proven to provide aid and health in many areas. Today we'l be discussing Cialis and all of its benefits. So let's get started...

*What is Cialis and how does it work?*

Cialis is a phosphodiesterase type 5 (PDE5) inhibitor. Phosphodiesterase (PDE) are different enzymes in our bodies that all come together and make up chemicals in the phosphate group (salts). Of all the PDE's in our bodies, it is the type 5 PDE that is of concern to us in regards to this topic. While dominant in PDE5 inhibition, it also inhibits PDE6.

_Stay with me here, this isn't easy to explain..._

Type 5 PDE breaks down and damages cyclic guanosine monophosphate (cGMP), which basically activates intracellular protein enzymes that regulate all of our cell pathways. These pathways are for signaling the activation of receptor proteins. This activation causes relaxation in the "smooth muscle" in the corpus cavernosum (inside the penis) and dilates the vessels leading up to it. Are you still with me or did I lose you?

So to sum it all up, PDE5 is damaging to everything that our bodies need to generate an erection. By blocking PDE5, our body has the opportunity to function without disruption. That's why PDE5 inhibitors were invented. Like Cialis and Viagra. They block PDE5 and that enables us to have erections again. 

As you get older, you accumulate more and more PDE5 and/or cGMP diminishes. This is why it's common for older folks to experience impotence. Sometimes even in the presence of normal serum testosterone levels. In some cases, cGMP production diminishes, and that's why Cialis and other PDE5 inhibitors do not work very well in some folks. These folks would have to use more extreme measure, such as Trimix; the penile injection. 

*What else can Cialis do for me?*

*NITRIC OXIDE:* One of the results of cGMP is to cause a chemical reaction with the nitric oxide synthase enzyme. This generates Nitric Oxide that increases the circumference of our vessels. Not only in and around the penis, but all over our bodies. This is what causes vascularity and gives you an incredible "pump" after a resistance training session. Nitric oxide has a very short life, so constant production is very important. It's great for the betterment of your cardiovascular system by increasing blood flow. By increasing Nitric Oxide levels, your blood is now flowing much better. This results in better oxygen delivery and other nutrients to your muscles and other tissue. Of course, the more nutrients they receive the healthier they will be. 

*LOWER BLOOD PRESSURE:* This drug will lower your blood pressure. This is not a drastic or dangerous decrease in blood pressure. Just enough to make it HIGHLY recommended for use during our steroid cycles. It is important to note that you should not use blood pressure medication while on Cialis. Unless of course, approved by your doctor. But generally, ACE inhibitors, alpha blockers and other forms are not recommended for coupling with Cialis. 

*PROSTATE HEALTH:* Cialis has been approved to treat enlarged prostates. In studies, they used as little as 5 mg daily to reduce inflammation of the prostate and bringing back to a normal state. 

_STUDY: PMID: 23782459_

*Effects of Tadalafil on Lower Urinary Tract Symptoms Secondary to Benign Prostatic Hyperplasia and on Erectile Dysfunction in Sexually Active Men with Both Conditions: Analyses of Pooled Data from Four Randomized, Placebo-Controlled Tadalafil Clinical Studies.*

*INTRODUCTION:*
Erectile dysfunction (ED) and lower urinary tract symptoms suggestive of benign prostatic hyperplasia (LUTS/BPH) are common in aging males and frequently occur together. Tadalafil has demonstrated efficacy in treating both conditions.

*AIM:*
The study aims to evaluate the efficacy and safety of tadalafil 5 mg once daily vs. placebo over 12 weeks in treating both LUTS/BPH and ED in sexually active men. We also assessed relationships of baseline disease severity and prostate specific antigen (PSA) to outcomes.

*METHODS:*
Data were pooled from four multinational, randomized studies of men ≥45 years with LUTS/BPH, with analyses restricted to sexually active men with ED. Randomization (baseline) followed a 4-week placebo run-in; changes from baseline were assessed vs. placebo using analysis of covariance.

*MAIN OUTCOME MEASURES:*
International Prostate Symptom Score (IPSS), IPSS subscores, Quality-of-Life Index (IPSS-QoL), BPH Impact Index (BII), and International Index of Erectile Function-Erectile Function (IIEF-EF) Domain score were used in this study.

*RESULTS:*
Tadalafil (N = 505) significantly improved total IPSS vs. placebo (N = 521); mean changes from baseline were -6.0 and -3.6, respectively (P < 0.001). Improvements in IIEF-EF Domain score (tadalafil, 6.4; placebo, 1.4) were also significant vs. placebo, as were the IPSS storage and voiding subscores, IPSS-QoL, and BII (all P < 0.001). No significant impact of baseline ED severity or PSA category on IPSS response was observed (interaction P values, 0.463 and 0.149, respectively). Similarly, improvement in IIEF-EF Domain score was not significantly impacted by baseline LUTS/BPH severity or PSA category (interaction P values, 0.926 and 0.230, respectively). Improvements in IPSS and IIEF-EF Domain score during treatment were weakly correlated (r = -0.229). Treatment-emergent adverse events were consistent with previous reports.

*CONCLUSIONS:*
Tadalafil was efficacious and well tolerated in treating ED and LUTS/BPH in sexually active men with both conditions. Improvements in both conditions were significant regardless of baseline severity. Improvements in the total IPSS and the IIEF-EF Domain score were weakly correlated.


As mentioned in the study above, Cialis can treat* benign prostatic hyperplasia* (BPH). This FDA approved. Click here to see the release...

*How does Cialis compare to Viagra?*

Cialis is far superior than Viagra. Viagra is fairly short lived, where the effects diminish in a matter of hours. Furthermore, Viagra can cause constant erection so long as it's in your system. This may sound good for some, but for me that can be quite annoying. Imagine lifting at the gym and suddenly you become erect. I'd rather come to an erection when stimulated only. Which is what Cialis does. The good news is, that once you climax/ejaculate, you'll be able to perform once again very shortly after. This is due to it's long half life. 

_STUDY: PMID: 15709885

_*Comparison of clinical trials with sildenafil, vardenafil and tadalafil in erectile dysfunction.*

*Abstract*
Erectile dysfunction (ED) affects up to 50% of men, between 40 and 70 years of age. In the first major trial of sildenafil in ED, at 24 weeks, improved erections were reported by 77 and 84% of men taking sildenafil 50 and 100mg, respectively. Subsequently, sildenafil has been reported to be effective in men with ED associated with diabetes and prostate cancer, and in psychogenic ED. Sildenafil is safe in men with coronary artery disease, provided it is not used with the nitrates (a contraindication). The most commonly reported adverse effects with sildenafil are headache, flushing and dyspepsia.

Vardenafil is more potent and more selective than sildenafil at inhibiting phosphodiesterase-5. Vardenafil is similarly effective to sildenafil in the treatment of ED. The only advantage that vardenafil has over sildenafil is that it does not inhibit phosphodiesterase-6 to alter colour perception, a rare side effect which sometimes occurs with sildenafil. Tadalafil has a longer duration of action than sildenafil and vardenafil. Tadalafil is similarly effective as sildenafil in the treatment of ED. In comparison studies, tadalafil is preferred to sildenafil (50/100mg) by men with ED, possibly because of its longer duration of action. Of the phosphodiesterase inhibitors, tadalafil may displace sildenafil as the drug of choice among men with ED.


*Austinite's dosage and protocol recommendation:*

My personal protocol is 5 mg administered twice daily; for a total of 10 mg per day. *There is no reason to split the dose* up, however, the reason _I_ split is because I only want 5 mg as part of my pre workout. 

- If you're under 30 years of age. I recommend 5 mg daily. 
- If you're over 30 years of age, I recommend 10 mg daily. 

Anyone under 18 should not be using this drug and frankly, teenagers don't need it. 

That's all I have for you. Have a powerful day,

~ _Austinite_

----------


## marcus300

Excellent aus. Great read. 

What do you suggest to the members who suffer slight negative sides to C like nasal congestion and headaches ect. Take during the night or lower dose?

----------


## ppwc1985

Very informative, thanks austinite

----------


## toilet

is the ar-r equivalent just as good or

----------


## austinite

> Excellent aus. Great read. 
> 
> What do you suggest to the members who suffer slight negative sides to C like nasal congestion and headaches ect. Take during the night or lower dose?


Thanks, Marcus. 

You know, from my experience and talking to others, the congestion issues go away after a couple weeks. As a preventative measure, it's a good idea to start at a lower dose. However, one of the best remedies I have is L-Cysteine + Vitamin C. The amino acid will liquify mucus and clean up respitory issues quickly. (Even smokers). Coupled with Vitamin C it is a surefire way to clear you up quickly. 

I recommend 2 grams of L-Cysteine daily, and 2 grams of Vitamin C daily. One of each on the morning, then again at night. Headaches tend to go away faster once vessels are dilated.

----------


## jasc

Excellent read Aus

Thank you

----------


## BluPhin

Good info. Your always looking out for us. Thanks bro!

----------


## austinite

Appreciate the comments folks.

----------


## austinite

> Very informative, thanks austinite





> Excellent read Aus
> 
> Thank you





> Good info. Your always looking out for us. Thanks bro!


Enjoy fellas, thank you for tuning in.

----------


## JimmySidewalk

Any known side effects ? Maybe other than those which could appear in people with low blood pressure ?
How about coming off it after a long time of usage ? Could some issues appear ?

----------


## austinite

> Any known side effects ? Maybe other than those which could appear in people with low blood pressure ?
> How about coming off it after a long time of usage ? Could some issues appear ?


The list of side effects are as follow, although uncommon:

Headaches
dyspepsia
back pain
myalgia
nasal congestion
flushing
limb pain

I've only experienced congestion, but fixed that quickly with L-Cysteine and vitamin C. I take Benicar and have no issues with BP.

----------


## austinite

*Pharmacokinetic evaluation of sildenafil as a pulmonary hypertension treatment.*

*Introduction:* Sildenafil citrate is a potent, selective phosphodiesterase type 5 inhibitor approved for the treatment of pulmonary arterial hypertension (PAH) and plays an important role in the management of the disease. Areas covered: In this review, we focus on the current available information on the pharmacokinetics, pharmacodynamics, clinical efficacy and safety of sildenafil citrate in PAH through a MEDLINE literature search. Comparison of sildenafil citrate with tadalafil, another phosphodiesterase type 5 inhibitor was also performed. 

*Expert opinion:* In the last few years, considerable progress has been made in the understanding and treatment of PAH. *Sildenafil citrate has multiple advantages and whether it is first-line treatment alone or in combination for the mild form of the disease, it is one of the treatments of choice*. In terms of its future use, more studies are still needed to better evaluate the benefit/risk balance of sildenafil citrate in pediatric populations.

June 12th, 2013

Pharmacokinetic evaluation of... [Expert Opin Drug Metab Toxicol. 2013] - PubMed - NCBI

----------


## Trevtrev

> is the ar-r equivalent just as good or


Good question. Anyone with experience?

----------


## austinite

^ 100%. Absolutely equivalent and wow, so cost effective. 900mg bottle is a 90 day supply (10mg daily) for $60 (that's not even on sale), you can't get 5 pills for that price.

----------


## redhawk01

> ^ 100%. Absolutely equivalent and wow, so cost effective. 900mg bottle is a 90 day supply (10mg daily) for $60 (that's not even on sale), you can't get 5 pills for that price.


Most def will check that out. After I got my 30 day free trial of CIA, at 5mgs per, my refill for 30 was 187.00, no insurance. They would only do 15 days at 5mgs, 25 bucks. Wtf?

----------


## Captncavematt

Great info. Thanks. I am contemplating how Cialis would best be used while on cycle for prostate protection. Should it just be run with cycle, preloaded, run on into or through PCT?
Thanks.

----------


## austinite

> Great info. Thanks. I am contemplating how Cialis would best be used while on cycle for prostate protection. Should it just be run with cycle, preloaded, run on into or through PCT?
> Thanks.


Yes, on or off cycle. 10mg a day will protect you. I never come off of Cialis.

----------


## Brazensol

Just ordered some to augment my daily 2.5mg (pitiful, I know) from the doc.

The good news is the bottle will now last me 120 days... One of the better deals I've seen on A-R-R.

----------


## chi

great read!!! thanks for the info

----------


## bigsiv

Another great read austinite thanks for taking the time to put this together

----------


## dreadnok89

Not to be stupid but is androgel anabolic steroid ?

----------


## austinite

> Not to be stupid but is androgel anabolic steroid?


yes.

----------


## Brazensol

Will the extra 7.5 mgs/day make a noticeable difference in vascularity? Currently on 2.5mgs daily...

----------


## austinite

In time it will. As you lower your BF and your nitric Oxide levels climb it will certainly be more effective in that department.

----------


## austinite

*Insulin-like effect of the phosphodiesterase type 5 inhibitor tadalafil onto male human skeletal muscle cells*

*Background:* Phosphodiesterase type 5 inhibitors (PDE5i), widely used to treat male erectile dysfunction, seem to counteract insulin resistance (IR) in animals and humans. IR, primarily manifest in peripheral tissues and particularly in skeletal muscle, is due to impaired insulin signal transduction. Investigators have been focusing onto intracellular defects responsible for IR to identify suitable pharmacological tools targeted toward the specific defects. Albeit some effects of PDE5i have been reported onto animal muscular tissues or cells, whether and how they might affect metabolic processes directly in human skeletal muscle still remains unclear. 

*Aim:* We aimed to investigate in human fetal skeletal muscle cells (Hfsmc) the effect of tadalafil, one of PDE5i, onto some intracellular factors involved in response to insulin, such as ras-raf mitogen activated protein kinase (MAPK), phosphatidylinositol 3- kinase/protein kinase B (PKB/Akt), glycogen synthase kinase 3β (GSK-3β), and the transcriptional factor c-Myc; proliferation rate; lactate (lact) and free fatty acid (ffa) release; activity of citrate synthase (CS) and succinate dehydrogenase (SDH), both enzymes of Kreb's cycle; PDE5 gene expression. 

*Materials and Methods:* Western blot analysis, ELISA, enzymatic assays, cell count, MTT assay and Real Time PCR were performed in Hfsmc with and without tadalafil. Results In Hfsmc tadalafil affected the insulin-related intracellular cascade, by increasing MAPK, PKB/Akt, GSK-3β phosphorylation and c-Myc expression. Ffa release and CS activity also significantly increased, with no changes in SDH activity and lact release. 

*Conclusions:* Tadalafil, like insulin, targeted part of the machinery dedicated to energy management and metabolic control in human skeletal muscle cells.

Insulin-like effect of the phosphodieste... [J Endocrinol Invest. 2013] - PubMed - NCBI

----------


## Brazensol

Any reason females can't cialis?

----------


## austinite

Well, women would have the same effects as men as far as increased NO levels, lower BP, better blood flow, etc... but it won't do anything really for a females libido. They're a whole lot different from men in that department. Could end up with a larger hoohoo. lol.

----------


## Brazensol

> Well, women would have the same effects as men as far as increased NO levels, lower BP, better blood flow, etc... but it won't do anything really for a females libido. They're a whole lot different from men in that department. Could end up with a larger hoohoo. lol.


It was the better NO levels and blood flow I was thinking of. On the other hand my wife already has a very low heart rate (in the 50's). I wonder how it would effect that?

----------


## austinite

I wouldn't bother with Cialis for her. Just use L-Arginine. It will increase nitric oxide levels, increase vessel circumference and make for better blood flow.

----------


## Rusty11

Great post, austinite. I think the cialis thread causes many to jump right in with 10 mg/day. Like you stated, it's best to start low and work your way up over the course of a couple of months. I started low, gradually up to 10mg then realized that 6mg was good enough-along with arg/cit. I suffer from severe allergies and bad headaches. But I suffer from none of the bad sides you listed

Edit: regarding the prostate, I pee like a race horse and don't have to get up 2/3X per night. It's a beautiful thing.

----------


## austinite

> Great post, austinite. I think the cialis thread causes many to jump right in with 10 mg/day. Like you stated, it's best to start low and work your way up over the course of a couple of months. I started low, gradually up to 10mg then realized that 6mg was good enough-along with arg/cit. I suffer from severe allergies and bad headaches. But I suffer from none of the bad sides you listed
> 
> Edit: regarding the prostate, I pee like a race horse and don't have to get up 2/3X per night. It's a beautiful thing.


Good point, Rusty. Wholeheartedly agree!

----------


## Trevtrev

Has anyone had any trouble jumping right in with 10mg?

Today was my first day, started with 5mg this morning, but the temptation is there to jump up to ten and see what happens. I'm 43yo if that matters. 

So far so good...

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

So helps boners, increases insulin sensitivity, and increases pump. Yay. I just got some indian stuff. Its 20 mgs. Is that too much? I think the highest dose is 40 right?

----------


## austinite

> So helps boners, increases insulin sensitivity, and increases pump. Yay. I just got some indian stuff. Its 20 mgs. Is that too much? I think the highest dose is 40 right?


20 is a pretty aggressive dose. Once it compounds in your system, low doses should suffice. I've never needed more than the 10mg I take daily.

----------


## Rusty11

> Has anyone had any trouble jumping right in with 10mg?
> 
> Today was my first day, started with 5mg this morning, but the temptation is there to jump up to ten and see what happens. I'm 43yo if that matters. 
> 
> So far so good...


Many have. Take 5mg this evening. If you get sides you don't like, they'll ease up.Bet you wake up tomorrow with a nice surprise waiting...

----------


## crazy mike

> Many have. Take 5mg this evening. If you get sides you don't like, they'll ease up.Bet you wake up tomorrow with a nice surprise waiting...


My doctor prescribed my Cialis and told me to jump up to 10mg anytime. Of course we can always drop back. I'm on 10mg and it's great. Better woods wow. ...crazy mike

----------


## Rusty11

Mike, don't want to get personal, but how did you get your dr. to prescribe it?

----------


## crazy mike

> Mike, don't want to get personal, but how did you get your dr. to prescribe it?


Hey I'm much older ya know. So I told him I was having trouble holding it up and so he said what do you want Viagra or Cialis. He gave me a fee coupon for a month and said I could get a high dose or whatever if I like it. 
He is my internist (GP) and is going to check my prolactin now also.  :Smilie:  ...crazy mike

----------


## Rusty11

Mike, you're not that much older than me-52in a few days. Wonder why my doc said it's only prescribed for prostate problems. Maybe he's misinformed. Oh well. Thanks for answering.

Edit: sorry for de-railing the thread, austinite  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> Mike, you're not that much older than me-52in a few days. Wonder why my doc said it's only prescribed for prostate problems. Maybe he's misinformed. Oh well. Thanks for answering.
> 
> Edit: sorry for de-railing the thread, austinite


Not at all man. Good conversation there. If it's Cialis related, it belongs here  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

**** me. How sad is this........... After reading your post. I realized today is my birthday. lmao. 3 hours left. Ha! super sad.

----------


## crazy mike

No, no, listen I didn't tell you that I do have an inflamed prostrate. It's not bad and I've lived with it a long time. This is a new doctor and he has really gotten in here to help all my BW results. But we weren't into this until I wanted some since this forum. So I just said oh, what about my little buddy no standing for the whole party and that's what ensued. ...crazy mike

----------


## Rusty11

> **** me. How sad is this........... After reading your post. I realized today is my birthday. lmao. 3 hours left. Ha! super sad.



HAPPY 21st, bro  :Smilie:

----------


## RipOwens

> **** me. How sad is this........... After reading your post. I realized today is my birthday. lmao. 3 hours left. Ha! super sad.


Oh dang...happy b-day anyway bud!

----------


## crazy mike

What here we are talking about ....and now we switch to "Happy Birthday Austinite" ha!!  :Welcome:  ...old man mike

----------


## teezer33

> **** me. How sad is this........... After reading your post. I realized today is my birthday. lmao. 3 hours left. Ha! super sad.


Holy poop, you are an August child too. Well happy birthday sir! !

----------


## austinite

Than you, Gentlemen. 

@Rusty: Aren't we all 21??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MuscleInk

Great post Austinite......for a lay person  :Wink: 

Seriously, good job. This topic is overlooked way too much IMHO.

----------


## austinite

> Great post Austinite......for a lay person 
> 
> Seriously, good job. This topic is overlooked way too much IMHO.


Thanks MI. Surely you intended to type layperson  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MuscleInk

> Thanks MI. Surely you intended to type layperson


Ugh.....damn Mac.....decided to try my hands with a new MacBook Air. I'm not traditionally a Mac guy so I'm making the transition with a few bumps and bruises along the way. Still getting use to esthetic differences and slightly different layout with things. Might have been worse....could have called you a laid person. lol

----------


## austinite

> Ugh.....damn Mac.....decided to try my hands with a new MacBook Air. I'm not traditionally a Mac guy so I'm making the transition with a few bumps and bruises along the way. Still getting use to esthetic differences and slightly different layout with things. Might have been worse....could have called you a laid person. lol


Oooh! I'll have to pick your brain in a couple months when you get the hang of it. I'm considering a switch soon!

----------


## teezer33

> My doctor prescribed my Cialis and told me to jump up to 10mg anytime. Of course we can always drop back. I'm on 10mg and it's great. Better woods wow. ...crazy mike


Fortunately I have a script for 5mg Cialis, but unfortunately the insurance only covered a portion of it, I stopped taking it cause it got too expensive for a month supply.

----------


## Othello

Great thread Aust as usual.

quick question: im 43. say I start adding 10mg ciallis ED to my daily supplements...and at some time decide to come off or take a break would that have any negative impact? also I sometimes resort to ciallis for sex when the going gets tough....what would the impact of daily doses have on that? finally what about if the body develops any kind of tolerance to it?

----------


## austinite

> Great thread Aust as usual.
> 
> quick question: im 43. say I start adding 10mg ciallis ED to my daily supplements...and at some time decide to come off or take a break would that have any negative impact? also I sometimes resort to ciallis for sex when the going gets tough....what would the impact of daily doses have on that? finally what about if the body develops any kind of tolerance to it?


Hey Othello, so long as there's PDE5 for Cialis to inhibit, it will continue to work. As for taking a break, it doesn't necessarily hurt. But taking Cialis regularly has a compounding effect in your body that maintains steady NO levels, low BP, dilated vessels, etc... so if you decided to take a break (depending on how long), you'd be starting over again. But it works quickly so it's not the end of the world.

----------


## Othello

> Hey Othello, so long as there's PDE5 for Cialis to inhibit, it will continue to work. As for taking a break, it doesn't necessarily hurt. But taking Cialis regularly has a compounding effect in your body that maintains steady NO levels, low BP, dilated vessels, etc... so if you decided to take a break (depending on how long), you'd be starting over again. But it works quickly so it's not the end of the world.



thanks a lot for the quick reply. 

Ill check with my pharmacist I believe they have the 5mg pill form ...I might as well add it to my current cycle and see how it goes. 

again thanks for all your threads...very very informative stuff. power to you.

----------


## Othello

> thanks a lot for the quick reply.
> 
> Ill check with my pharmacist I believe they have the 5mg pill form ...I might as well add it to my current cycle and see how it goes.
> 
> again thanks for all your threads...very very informative stuff. power to you.


Just got feedback. He has the orange pack with 28 x 5mg pills in it. Will pick it up on my way home tonight





Sent from my GT-N7100 using Steroid Forum

----------


## Othello

One more thing:

-Do u take it on non workout days as well? 
-Also how much time should it be taken pre workout ?

That makes 2 more things sorry hehehe

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Steroid Forum

----------


## austinite

Yes, I take it everyday. 2 hours pre workout is best.

----------


## Othello

deal. I will give it a run starting tonight. 

at 10mg Ed the box should last me around 14 days (2 weeks) after which I will report any observations. 

fingers crossed  :Smilie:  

on another note, i found that it has a 17.5 hour life cycle... so I guess i will have to split the pills like one around 1hr pre workout and one before bed perhaps? Some days I workout around 10:00 am other days around 18:00 ...

any counter indications as to taking before bed? 

finally I am looking into the risks of building dependency on this...if you have any good links id greatly appreciate it...

----------


## austinite

There's no nee to split the dose. The only reason I split is because I only want 5mg pre workout. Timing does not matter. Just be consistent daily. It's not an addictive drug.

----------


## Othello

> There's no nee to split the dose. The only reason I split is because I only want 5mg pre workout. Timing does not matter. Just be consistent daily. It's not an addictive drug.


noted. 

I will start off with 5mg and work up the dose over the next couple of months and see how it gets. 

Happy birthday by the way  :Smilie:  as they say in Lebanon, may you live to be a 100  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> noted. 
> 
> I will start off with 5mg and work up the dose over the next couple of months and see how it gets. 
> 
> Happy birthday by the way  as they say in Lebanon, may you live to be a 100


Shukran!

----------


## austinite

> Just got feedback. He has the orange pack with 28 x 5mg pills in it. Will pick it up on my way home tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Steroid Forum


You don't even need a prescription over there, do you?

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

> Hey I'm much older ya know. So I told him I was having trouble holding it up and so he said what do you want Viagra or Cialis. He gave me a fee coupon for a month and said I could get a high dose or whatever if I like it. 
> He is my internist (GP) and is going to check my prolactin now also.  ...crazy mike


if you can score an anti-prolactin drug like bromo, or caber, those iMO are gold when it comes to boners, and sex drive, sex thoughts etc. Then you can occasionally spike your dopamine again with mucuna Prurins(L-dopa) , some green tea extract and some b-6, and you will be a raging sex fiend. IMO sex drive is more dependent on dopamine activity than even testosterone or e2 levels.

Some cool studies have been done with men with parkaninson where they gave L-dopa and bromo and they turned hyper sexual and were exposing themselves to nursing staff and jerking off in closets and stuff. LOl well sorta. Sounds like more a problem than a fix, i know, but i love having sex when im in that state, where i want it more and enjoy it more, plus it makes me want to do dirtier stuff lol
L-dopa....im all about it baby, check it out

----------


## Brazensol

> There's no nee to split the dose. The only reason I split is because I only want 5mg pre workout. Timing does not matter. Just be consistent daily. It's not an addictive drug.


Just curious as to why you split yours. What addtional benefits would come along with that? Is it for the pump?

----------


## Rusty11

> Fortunately I have a script for 5mg Cialis, but unfortunately the insurance only covered a portion of it, I stopped taking it cause it got too expensive for a month supply.


The site sponser, top right of your screen, sells a good quality liquid version. It'll last for months.

----------


## austinite

> Just curious as to why you split yours. What addtional benefits would come along with that? Is it for the pump?


Yeah, when you take the pill, after about 2 hours its flowing nicely in your bloodstream and makes for good pumps. With Everything else I take, 5mg is just right.

----------


## Othello

> You don't even need a prescription over there, do you?


Prescription? whats this :P :P :P naa you dont need it... 

thing is some pharmacies try to implement this regulation but there are always others who don't care... for them its a transaction...ok it has bad sides I agree but I like to look at the half full part of the glass  :Smilie:  

hell I know pharmacies who'd sell you anti depressants and tranquilizers like xanax or lexotanil OTC ...

----------


## AliYousaf

Austinite: I am 34ish..and have no symptoms of enlarged prostate.. My old man in 82 and he has had enlarged prostate for the last may be 10 or 15 years. I want to know if this thing is hereditary and should I use Cailis as a preventive medication on daily basis (note to
self, damn thats gonna be a life long medication)

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## austinite

Many men will have an enlarged prostate after the age of 60. I don't believe it's hereditary.

----------


## MuscleInk

> Many men will have an enlarged prostate after the age of 60. I don't believe it's hereditary.


Correct. Family hx and genetics are more predictive factors of prostate adenocarcinomas (prostate cancer).

----------


## AliYousaf

Hmm.. 60.. Means I am fine for now.. May be in or after my 40's then..

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## Othello

Started with ciallis today...took 5mg 2 hours before workout...i must admit pumps were GREAT...did biceps & triceps....thank you austinite for this wonderful tip....

----------


## FRDave

So I started Saturday, with today being my 3rd day at 10mg per day in one dose. All 3 days I have had a slight lingering headache. Should I back down to 5mg or do you think I will adjust soon and should just ride it out a few more days?

----------


## austinite

> So I started Saturday, with today being my 3rd day at 10mg per day in one dose. All 3 days I have had a slight lingering headache. Should I back down to 5mg or do you think I will adjust soon and should just ride it out a few more days?


Back down to 5mg. It goes a long way. Not everyone needs 10. Stay at 5 for a while before you increase again.

----------


## FRDave

> Back down to 5mg. It goes a long way. Not everyone needs 10. Stay at 5 for a while before you increase again.


Sounds good, ill start tomorrow. Thanks.

----------


## Rida5d

I think Eli lili should give u some % $ on their sales lol.. U one on the reasons they are having a big boom is their sales
Great post aus , I started to like this website.
Thnx man ..

----------


## austinite

haha. Thanks, Rida!

----------


## Rida5d

> Prescription? whats this :P :P :P naa you dont need it... 
> 
> thing is some pharmacies try to implement this regulation but there are always others who don't care... for them its a transaction...ok it has bad sides I agree but I like to look at the half full part of the glass  
> 
> hell I know pharmacies who'd sell you anti depressants and tranquilizers like xanax or lexotanil OTC ...


I bet we live in the same country  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> I bet we live in the same country


Nope. He is Lebanon.  :Wink:  Close though.

----------


## Othello

> I bet we live in the same country


Where r u at?

----------


## Rida5d

Jordan  :Smilie: 
Just noticed u are in Leb ))
Will be there 19 sep

----------


## austinite

Argeeeeeelah and hummus! I wanna go!

----------


## Rida5d

They call us the 3rd world .. But if I can get humos , argileh, human grade steroids from the pharmacy, I won't mind even we are 5th world )))

----------


## Othello

> Jordan 
> Just noticed u are in Leb ))
> Will be there 19 sep


On my way to turkey today for a week  :Smilie:  vacation time heheheheehe right now praying my gh wont get f***d in the luggage . ...

----------


## Othello

> They call us the 3rd world .. But if I can get humos , argileh, human grade steroids from the pharmacy, I won't mind even we are 5th world )))


Halelujah to this

----------


## Othello

> Argeeeeeelah and hummus! I wanna go!


Yalla u r welcome bro  :Smilie:

----------


## Othello

> Jordan 
> Just noticed u are in Leb ))
> Will be there 19 sep


Hows the gear like over there? Same as here or more restrictive? I know for weapons its a little easier...is it same for gh, test etc?

----------


## Rida5d

> On my way to turkey today for a week  vacation time heheheheehe right now praying my gh wont get f***d in the luggage . ...


Have fun man , 
And get some schering primo from a pharmacy in Istanbul .. Dirt cheap ))))
I , myself, will be in gazir/ jounieh, near from Russian lap dances in kaslik , tanning and night life at Eddie sands jbeil. And of course won't mind making some bucks from the casino du Liban

----------


## Othello

> Have fun man ,
> And get some schering primo from a pharmacy in Istanbul .. Dirt cheap ))))
> I , myself, will be in gazir/ jounieh, near from Russian lap dances in kaslik , tanning and night life at Eddie sands jbeil. And of course won't mind making some bucks from the casino du Liban


Heheheheeh aywaaaaa...enjoy it  :Wink:  hope u r on a test cycle coz ull definitively need the extra boost at the super-night clubs hehehehe

----------


## Rida5d

I ve never tried buying gear from Leb but i ll summarize in Jordan .
Clomid , nolvadex , hcg , albuterol , testoviron (bayer) are so damn cheap.
Organon deca , arimidex , aromasin , gh , are so damn expensive..
Eli lili's cialis will break ur wallet..
Well.. Speaking abt cialis, I've tried the Lebanese version of it , it's called duralis, and it's g2g , not that cheap though..

----------


## Othello

> I ve never tried buying gear from Leb but i ll summarize in Jordan .
> Clomid , nolvadex , hcg , albuterol , testoviron (bayer) are so damn cheap.
> Organon deca , arimidex , aromasin , gh , are so damn expensive..
> Eli lili's cialis will break ur wallet..
> Well.. Speaking abt cialis, I've tried the Lebanese version of it , it's called duralis, and it's g2g , not that cheap though..


I dont think duralis and cialis are the same...ok effect wise sure but i think theyr diff. A pack of 4 20mg ciallis pills is at arnd 55k lbp (33$ approx). 28x5mg pills are a little less than 100$... never bought duralis so have no idea of cost

Deca is also cheap...less than 20$ an ampule....

Arimidex is cheaper than aromasin...

Gh is, of the batch, most expensive at arnd 200$ per 30iu pen (official price)

----------


## Othello

> I dont think duralis and cialis are the same...ok effect wise sure but i think theyr diff. A pack of 4 20mg ciallis pills is at arnd 55k lbp (33$ approx). 28x5mg pills are a little less than 100$... never bought duralis so have no idea of cost
> 
> Deca is also cheap...less than 20$ an ampule....
> 
> Arimidex is cheaper than aromasin ...
> 
> Gh is, of the batch, most expensive at arnd 200$ per 30iu pen (official price)



Correction duralis is the same as cialis : tadalfil...cool  :Wink:

----------


## Rida5d

Well .. I guess I'm lucky today

----------


## Othello

> Well .. I guess I'm lucky today


Enjoy.

Im using ciallis daily at 5mg 2 hrs pre workout...its working womderfully tbh ...pumps r great and sexs even better

----------


## Rida5d

> Enjoy.
> 
> Im using ciallis daily at 5mg 2 hrs pre workout...its working womderfully tbh ...pumps r great and sexs even better


Same here, that box was from my last trip to Leb , I was on pct and needed 20 Mgs )))
Now I'm on ar-r , at 10 Mgs, as austinite thread suggests,,, I'm 37 years old man , the need for cialis is increasing day by day )))
Time to hit the gym , catch u later on guys

----------


## Othello

> Same here, that box was from my last trip to Leb , I was on pct and needed 20 Mgs )))
> Now I'm on ar-r , at 10 Mgs, as austinite thread suggests,,, I'm 37 years old man , the need for cialis is increasing day by day )))
> Time to hit the gym , catch u later on guys


Enjoy the workout. 

Cherio

----------


## Brett N

If cia has a 17.5 hour half life (reading in this thread) wouldn't you get the same pumps on your 7am workout if you took it at 10pm compared to 5am?

Will taking cialis have any effect on my bloodwork for TRT? I don't want to throw off the numbers of my tests at all but I am thinking about ordering some from ar-r .

----------


## austinite

> If cia has a 17.5 hour half life (reading in this thread) wouldn't you get the same pumps on your 7am workout if you took it at 10pm compared to 5am?
> 
> Will taking cialis have any effect on my bloodwork for TRT? I don't want to throw off the numbers of my tests at all but I am thinking about ordering some from ar-r.


It's running throgh your veins in a couple hours. The NO benefits are mostly in the early stages of administration, then it wears off. So no, do not take it the night before. 2 hours pre resistance is best.

----------


## austinite

Is there anything Cialis can't do??

When blood vessels spasm, they become constricted. This is generally seen in the finger and toes, where they change color. This is due to poor oxygen delivery and called ischemia. This entire process is referred to as Raynaud's phenomenon.

Here's an interesting study...

*Phosphodiesterase-5 inhibitors for the treatment of secondary Raynaud's phenomenon: systematic review and meta-analysis of randomised trials.*

*INTRODUCTION:* Recent controlled trials have assessed the efficacy of phospodiesterase-5 (PDE-5) inhibitors in secondary Raynaud's phenomenon (RP). However, the conclusions are conflicting, and whether these drugs are effective remains unclear. The objective of this meta-analysis was to determine the efficacy of PDE-5 inhibitors on Raynaud's Condition Score (RCS) and frequency and duration of attacks.

*METHODS:* A systematic review of articles was performed (sources included Medline, Embase, Web of Science, the Cochrane Central Register of Controlled Trials). Only double-blind, randomised controlled trials (RCTs) were included. Studies were selected independently by two authors using predefined data fields, including study quality indicators.

*RESULTS:* Six RCTs were included (one with sildenafil, one with modified-release sildenafil, three with tadalafil and one with vardenafil). PDE-5 inhibitors significantly decreased mean RCS by -0.46 (-0.74 to -0.17) (p=0.002), the daily frequency of ischaemic attacks by -0.49 (-0.71 to -0.28) (p<0.0001), and daily duration of RP attacks by -14.62 (-20.25 to -9.00) min (p<0.0001).

*CONCLUSIONS:* *PDE-5 inhibitors appear to have significant but moderate efficacy in secondary RP*. A further large RCT is needed.

----------


## adrenaline99

In your opinion, are the benefits of the drug worth the cost for guys under 30? Regardless of using it on vs off cycle.

----------


## austinite

> In your opinion, are the benefits of the drug worth the cost for guys under 30? Regardless of using it on vs off cycle.


Not prescription costs for most.. But that is not up to me to decide, it's you and your financial state.

----------


## Vettester

Nice thread, Aus!! Cialis has been a blessing!

----------


## adrenaline99

When you take Cialis before training do you notice a large increase in vascularity?

----------


## austinite

> When you take Cialis before training do you notice a large increase in vascularity?


I wouldn't say Large, but over time, you'll notice a difference. Couple it with Arginine/Citrulline and you'll notice it faster.

----------


## Black Beard

> If cia has a 17.5 hour half life (reading in this thread) wouldn't you get the same pumps on your 7am workout if you took it at 10pm compared to 5am?
> 
> Will taking cialis have any effect on my bloodwork for TRT? I don't want to throw off the numbers of my tests at all but I am thinking about ordering some from ar-r.


On average, cialis reaches peak blood levels within 2 hours. Give or take. I read that in the official pharmokinetics paper of tadalafil.

----------


## Black Beard

"Two hours after taking a 20 milligram (mg) tablet of Cialis, drug levels peak at over 300 micrograms per liter (ug/L). At 36 hours, the advertised outside window of effectiveness for Cialis, blood levels fall to around 100 ug/L, then taper off to almost zero four days later. By comparison, a single 5 mg tablet produces a much smaller peak, less than 100 ug/L; a 5 mg taken daily establishes a baseline blood level of around 70-80 ug/L, with a peak of about 130ug/L after each dose."

----------


## songdog

Good job bro!

----------


## e30bavarian

wow nice thanks

----------


## kcwebguy

So... based upon what I've read here it seems that if a guy were having frequent urination issues that Cialis over time might offer some relief of that problem, huh?

----------


## austinite

> So... based upon what I've read here it seems that if a guy were having frequent urination issues that Cialis over time might offer some relief of that problem, huh?


If the cause is prostate related, yes. But I wouldnt guess, I would get tested.

----------


## David LoPan

My dad, 73, takes Cialis daily for his prostate. But if you have prostate issues go see a doctor and dont try to take care of it yourself. If you get a PSA done the longer that you don't masturbate or have sex for a min of 48 hours. Best to have 4 to 5 days to get the most accurate reading.

----------


## kcwebguy

Thanks for the input...

----------


## NACH3

So I've been thinkin about libido issues when I pct, and now that I know it(Cialis) will drop BP/help with your prostate during cycle(as I can break down a damn wall with my D--- right now on cycle) and keep your libido up since one can take it off cycle too.... I'm in! I feel my BP being elevated(but I also suffer from Anxiety, & hypertension, plus I've always had trouble starting to urinate even b4 ever cycling)... Could it be that in my early to mid 20's when I was taking opiates at very large amounts(due to chronic bersitus in R. Shoulder tearing labrum in half and rotator cuff w/3 surgeries on it and now needing a total joint replacement)have had the effect of having trouble starting to urinate - but great stream once started?? Plus I'm now 30 and comin off Methadone; been clean for 5 yrs now disregarding the methadone which I'm tapering off 1-2mgs a week! It's been 15 months on maintenance; was on 110mg at start) now I'm at 70mgs & will take bout another 8-12 months to completely be off - thank God)!! What's your opinion on this?? Does it sound more like a prostate problem or could lead to one in early future... I know I should get tested but just wanted to get some feedback anyway's regarding the above mentioned issues! Thanks for any and all replies, it'll be greatly appreciated!

----------


## austinite

Opiates can most certainly impact prostate negatively. I can't say that this is your problem, however.

----------


## netfinder

Started taking Cialis 4 weeks ago after a long discussion with my doc about issues after my first cycle. Had to run two rounds of PCT to get levels back and still had problems in the bed room department.
I've been running 10mg/day and the results have been awesome. However toward the end of last week I noticed I was having soreness in my jaw. It's mild but on days where I end up talking a lot it gets a bit bothersome. Has anyone else had this issue? If so what was done to address it? I've had some congestion in the mornings too, but only in the mornings and upping my Vit-C has made it a moot issue.

----------


## Bunkerghost

Are 20 mgs just for erectil disfunction?

----------


## NACH3

> So I've been thinkin about libido issues when I pct, and now that I know it(Cialis) will drop BP/help with your prostate during cycle(as I can break down a damn wall with my D--- right now on cycle) and keep your libido up since one can take it off cycle too.... I'm in! I feel my BP being elevated(but I also suffer from Anxiety, & hypertension, plus I've always had trouble starting to urinate even b4 ever cycling)... Could it be that in my early to mid 20's when I was taking opiates at very large amounts(due to chronic bersitus in R. Shoulder tearing labrum in half and rotator cuff w/3 surgeries on it and now needing a total joint replacement)have had the effect of having trouble starting to urinate - but great stream once started?? Plus I'm now 30 and comin off Methadone; been clean for 5 yrs now disregarding the methadone which I'm tapering off 1-2mgs a week! It's been 15 months on maintenance; was on 110mg at start) now I'm at 70mgs & will take bout another 8-12 months to completely be off - thank God)!! What's your opinion on this?? Does it sound more like a prostate problem or could lead to one in early future... I know I should get tested but just wanted to get some feedback anyway's regarding the above mentioned issues! Thanks for any and all replies, it'll be greatly appreciated!


Wow... Just looked at this post from about a yr or so ago... Dumb ?... Just get it checked... Did so & my pre-cycle BW showed I'm g2g... About to get mids in a wk or so... 

Since running Prop, I've noticed its effects moreso on the Prostate than longer esters(in my case, & know prop affects your Prostate in a negative manner moreso than others) 

I noticed when reading over the article again(after a w/o every so often) I felt my Prostate constrict(like a sharp pain - it subsides rapidly) and usually only happens when Ive completed a w/o(maybe 2-3x total ever), or if sh*tting(only happened once maybe twice in my life on cycle never off)... 

Ive been takin 5-10mgs Cialis ed while on and will continue :Smilie: ... I'm also supplementing magnesium chelated, multi joint & daily vitamin mix, zinc, B6/12, fish oil, Vit D3, taurine, NAC... I don't like Saw Palmetto, I've come across(Drs best Prostate formula) what's your take on this(waste of time)?? I'm gonna look into that root extract! 

I'm assuming this happens more so w/the prop than anything else, but I do love prop!! I've gotten tested for my pre cycle BW and all was g2g, I know this pain that occurs isn't a good thing(It seemed to happen at the beginning of cycle)and though it has occurred very few & far between I would like your take on this, Aus??

BTW - love the "refractory" period w/liq. C :Smilie:  lol

Much appreciated....

----------


## bsh

I heard others have heartburn issues w/ liquid C, have u guys noticed this...

----------


## NACH3

> I heard others have heartburn issues w/ liquid C, have u guys noticed this...


Funny you bring that up... I was just thinkin about that yesterday. Lol Im not sure in my case if it's the Liq. C or the supp pills... But I get acid reflux sometimes anyway(omerprazole sp/prilosec) is OTC... And works great...

----------


## chuck_norris

I loved everything about Cialis BUT the crazy back/glute/leg pain. Started at 5mg and then backed off to half a tablet. Stopped for a week and started back at 2.5mg. The pain...omg. Unbearable. As much as I want to take Cialis every day of my life I just can't unless I'm missing something. Help!?

----------


## Bio-Active

> I loved everything about Cialis BUT the crazy back/glute/leg pain. Started at 5mg and then backed off to half a tablet. Stopped for a week and started back at 2.5mg. The pain...omg. Unbearable. As much as I want to take Cialis every day of my life I just can't unless I'm missing something. Help!?


I feel the same. I love cialis but the lower back, glute ache that it causes me forces to take to much ibruprofen even at just 6 mg ed

----------


## Slacker78

Austinite, so it could be useful to use as prevention standard application in every cycle, regardless we have an healthy prostate, to protect it ? Further, it could be 
be suggested using it even when we are off cycle ?

----------


## Oliver47

As for me, I used to get pretty bad side effects (headache, swollen nose, distorted peripheral vision) from Viagra and my doc switched me to Cialis. Cialis is also known as the “Weekend Pill” because of its long-lasting effects which can last up to 36 hours. In comparison, Viagra only endures for up to 5 hours even though it contains a stronger dosage of an active agent than Cialis. You can find more info on this Canadian pharmacy site)

----------


## Ashop

> As for me, I used to get pretty bad side effects (headache, swollen nose, distorted peripheral vision) from Viagra and my doc switched me to Cialis. Cialis is also known as the “Weekend Pill” because of its long-lasting effects which can last up to 36 hours. In comparison, Viagra only endures for up to 5 hours even though it contains a stronger dosage of an active agent than Cialis. You can find more info on this Canadian pharmacy site)


For some reason I don't get nearly the results with CIALIS that I do with VIAGRA.

----------


## Poysfxom

I see 30ml bottles of liquid Cialis available. Any comments on the effectiveness vs pill form? I buy my rx from india. The price is equivalent to the liquid I see advertised. Thinking the dosing would be easier with liquid. Any suggestions on a reputable supplier? Thanks

----------

